
Bill of Materials management: what type of decisions do you need to make? - openbom
https://medium.com/@openbom/bom-management-what-type-of-decisions-do-you-need-to-make-eeef814e3ca5
======
retSava
Pretty thin on details, apart on three advice. I like reading the upverter
blog for this topic, they have some great articles on this (I have no
affiliation).

